# Cheshire Bloodhounds - New Pack



## djlynwood (12 May 2013)

Ive just spotted an avertisment in our local equestrian mag about this new pack.

Does anyone know of them? 

I will be a first timer hunting and hoping to go this year.

How are Bloodhounds different to other packs?


----------



## Bigrob34 (12 May 2013)

I think bloodhounds follow a human scent, I.e. if you've pissed the master off


----------



## Aidey (13 May 2013)

Ooo I saw this too, hoping to go as well and will also be my first time hunting


----------



## djlynwood (13 May 2013)

Aidey said:



			Ooo I saw this too, hoping to go as well and will also be my first time hunting 

Click to expand...

Excellent, have been in touch with them yet?

I notice on their website that they are doing a xc/hunting clinic in June.


----------



## JackAT (13 May 2013)

I've not seen this, but I'm excited if it's going to take off! I've been wanting to be a human quarry for a while, ever since I saw that Countryfile with the four shires bloodhounds chasing the presenter!

Depending on where in Cheshire it is, this could be fun.

According to what I researched after seeing the episode, they "hunt the clean boot" i.e a human scent. I read that foxhounds can't do this, but bloodhounds can pick up the different (weaker/more challenging?) scent.


----------



## djlynwood (13 May 2013)

JackAT said:



			I've not seen this, but I'm excited if it's going to take off! I've been wanting to be a human quarry for a while, ever since I saw that Countryfile with the four shires bloodhounds chasing the presenter!

Depending on where in Cheshire it is, this could be fun.

According to what I researched after seeing the episode, they "hunt the clean boot" i.e a human scent. I read that foxhounds can't do this, but bloodhounds can pick up the different (weaker/more challenging?) scent.
		
Click to expand...

The kennels are in Delamere.

I remember that episode of Countryfile now. 

It would be exciting to be involved in the start of a new pack and seeing how it develops.


----------



## maggiesmum (20 May 2013)

Fingers crossed, it'll be good to have a local bloodhound pack again.


----------



## Fimbacob (12 July 2013)

Theres a fun ride and BBQ on the 21st july, is anyone going? Would be my first time too.


----------



## BlairandAzria (12 July 2013)

OOh i quite fancy that fimbacob, maybe we can pursuade ibot to come too?


----------



## rachyblue (12 July 2013)

Can't do the fun ride unless someone can lend me pony, but the BBQ sounds fun - be nice to see you two, not sure if you know each other in the real world, but if not I am your friend in common


----------



## Fimbacob (12 July 2013)

Well helloooo rachyblue! I know who you are now! If I had a spare pony I would lend him to you!
BlairandAzria, I have asked ibot and I think she would. She has no excuse as her stable is right next door! Im just trying to organise transport at the mo. Lets all meet up!!!


----------



## BlairandAzria (15 July 2013)

Gah, looks like im going to the Royal Welsh on sunday so wont be bbq'ing or fun riding 

Have a fun time if you go, hopefully i'll be able to get to the next one, or one of the early meets in the autumn


----------



## djlynwood (22 July 2013)

I went on the fun ride and bbq at the weekend. It was fantastic.
I have never been on anything like that before and even though I went alone there was lots of friendly people to chat to.
I cant make the next ride on 11th Aug but Im planning on going to the pre season meet on 25t. 
Seems very well organised and they cater for non-jumpers too.


----------



## Cheshire Bloodhounds (9 August 2013)

Hi

We are a newly formed hunt if you go on Facebook under Cheshire Bloodhounds or visit our website www.cheshirebloodhounds.co.uk

We would love to see you out


----------



## Cheshire Bloodhounds (9 August 2013)

Hi

We are a newly formed hunt if you go on Facebook under Cheshire Bloodhounds or visit our website www.cheshirebloodhounds.co.uk

We would love to see you out


----------



## Jas123 (30 August 2013)

I can vouch for the fact that the Bloodhounds are the friendliest pack in Cheshire. They will be catering for seasoned hunters and first-time/nervous people too. Can't wait for opening meet!!


----------



## Irishgirl85 (3 October 2013)

Hi, 

Do you know of anyone who offers hirelings for this season? I would love to go out with the Cheshire bloodhounds this season but unfortunately I do not my own horse at the moment.


----------



## Nancykitt (3 October 2013)

If you go on the Cheshire Bloodhounds Facebook page I think there are some possibilities there?


----------



## Irishgirl85 (4 October 2013)

Thank you- I will have a look


----------



## theraven (4 October 2013)

I photographed the Four Shires Bloodhounds in Staffordshire a few weeks ago. Such a fantastic day! I worked on a hunting yard a few years ago and the difference is astounding. It was very well paced and very well organised, straggles picked up quickly, the route pre-planned and everyone was amazingly friendly! I would recommend it to anyone who wants to try out hunting for the first time. We had four from our yard who had never hunted before and they loved every minute of it!


----------

